# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ամեն ինչ մուրաբայի մասին

## Ruby Rue

Թեմայի անունը կարող էի դնել ասենք «Ի՞նչ դեր ունի մուրաբան ձեր կյանքում» կամ «Ո՞րն է ձեր սիրած մուրաբաների TOP 10 -ը» , բայց քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ իմ նման մուրաբայամանները քիչ են, դրա համար ավելի ընդհանրական վերնագիր ընտրեցի: :LOL: 
Ուրեմն, խելքս գնում ա մուրաբաների համար, որովհետև իրենք և՛ շա՜տ համով են, և՛ օգտակար, նաև նպաստում են ուղեղի լավ աշխատանքին:
Համ էլ գիտես, որ տանն են պատրաստված, ուստի զուրկ են ամեն տեսակի քիմիական նյութերից:
Մի բանկա մուրաբա և լուծված են բոլոր խնդիրները, հաղթահարված են ամեն տեսակի դեպրեսսիաները, գրողի ծոցն են ուղարկված սիրահարությունները և արված են բոլոր դասերը: (Չէ՜, էսքանի համար մի բանկան շատ քիչ է  :LOL: ):
Մուրաբաներից խոսելիս անհնար է չցիտել Կառլսոնին.



> - Կառլսոն, աշխարհում քաղցրավենիքի մեջ չէ երջանկությունը:
>             - Դու ի՞նչ է, գժվել ես: Բա էլ ինչու՞մն է:


Քանի որ իմ մուրաբաներն արդեն իրենց կարապի երգն են երգում ՝ այսինքն հատիկները վերջացել են ու մնացել է միայն օշարակը, որի նկատմամբ այնքան էլ ուժեղ զգացմունքներ չեմ տածում, ուստի դառնանք ու հազար օղորմի տանք իմ ամենասիրելի՝ մալինայի, սերկևիլի, պոպոկի, թզի, վարդի, բալի, կեռասի ու մնացած այլ մուրաբաներին:

Թեմայում հանգիստ կարող եք արտահայտել ձեր կարծիքը, վերաբերմունքը մուրաբաների նկատմամբ, բայց խնդրում եմ խուսափեք   :Bad:   սմայլիկից: 
Տանել չեմ կարողանում, որ վիրավորում են իմ սիրելիներին:

----------

Alphaone (14.04.2013), armen9494 (25.07.2013), dvgray (14.04.2013), Valentina (14.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2013), Վոլտերա (15.04.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Ամենաշատը պապոկի մուրաբա եմ սիրում, էն որ հատիկը մեծ է ու բերանդ հազիվ ես խծկում, բայց մեկ է՝ խծկում ես…  Բայց մալինայինը չեմ սիրում,  իրան ասոցացնում եմ հիվանդ լինելու հետ. փոքր ժամանակ մաման մալինայի մուրաբա էր խմացնում, ես էլ զզվում էի…  :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ. մենակ դու սենց թեմա կբացեիր այ ցնդած  :Hands Up:

----------

armen9494 (25.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (14.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Մուրաբա՜, սիրում եմ բոլոր մուրաբաները՝ անկախ տարիքից, գույնից, բանկայի մեծությունից և այլն...  :Hands Up:

----------

Ruby Rue (14.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Ամենաշատը պապոկի մուրաբա եմ սիրում, էն որ հատիկը մեծ է ու բերանդ հազիվ ես խծկում, բայց մեկ է՝ խծկում ես…  Բայց մալինայինը չեմ սիրում,  իրան ասոցացնում եմ հիվանդ լինելու հետ. փոքր ժամանակ մաման մալինայի մուրաբա էր խմացնում, ես էլ զզվում էի… 
> 
> Հ.Գ. մենակ դու սենց թեմա կբացեիր այ ցնդած


ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում պոպոկի մուրաբա…մի օր կգամ երգերի մեջ կուտենք :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

շատ եմ սիրում ծիրանի մուրաբան, մեկ էլ բադրջանին-- էն որ մեջն էլ պոպոք ա խցկած.. 
նաև սիրում եմ դդումի մուրաբան ճտացնելով ուտել: շատ համով ա մանավանդ թարմ մատնաքաշ, վրայից  կարագ ու էտ մուրաբաներից որը կուզես

----------

ԱնԱիդա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չէի ասի, որ պաշտում եմ մուրաբա երևույթն ընդհանրապես, բայց կան առանձնահատուկ սիրելիներ էդ քաղցր թագավորությունում՝ ընկույզի, հատապտուղների (սիրում եմ հատկապես մամայիս սարքած միքս-մուրաբաները ։Դ), ծիրանի, բալի ու իմ ամենապաշտելի մուրաբան՝ *վարդի*  :Love: 
Ոչ մի բան չի կարող էդ հրաշքին փոխարինել  :Nyam:

----------


## ARMbrain

Շատ չեմ սիրում բայց իմ ամենասիրածները ուտում եմ ամբողջությամբ  :Smile: 
Շաաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում վարդի մեկել մասուրի մուրաբա :Hands Up:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թեմայի անունը կարող էի դնել ասենք «Ի՞նչ դեր ունի մուրաբան ձեր կյանքում» կամ «Ո՞րն է ձեր սիրած մուրաբաների TOP 10 -ը» , բայց քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ *իմ նման մուրաբայամանները քիչ են*


Փաստորեն, մուրաբա շատ սիրելու դեպքում մուրաբայի ամանի վերածվելու վտանգ կա...  :Think:   :Jpit: 

Չեմ կարող ասել, թե մուրաբայի գիժ եմ, ավելին՝ մուրաբան  ինձ համար չափից դուրս քաղցր է առանց թեյի ուտելու համար։ Բայց թեյի հետ (ո՛չ թեյի մեջ) հատկապես հիվանդ ժամանակ հաճույքով ուտում եմ։ Փոքր ժամանակ ոչ հիվանդ ժամանակ էլ էի հաճույքով ուտում թեյի հետ, հիմա՝ չէ։ 

Սիրածս մուրաբաներից են ընկույզի, դդումի, հոնի, ելակի, մոռի (малина), հոնի, վարդի մուրաբաները։ Ընկույզի ու դդումի մուրաբաները կարող է հաճույքով ուտեմ նաև առանց թեյի, բայց մի քիչ լվանալուց ու շիրայի՝ ինձ համար ավելորդ քանակությունից ազատվելուց հետո  :Hands Up: ։

ԱՄՆ–ում մուրաբա հասկացությունը կարծես բացակայում է։ Միայն հայկական ու ռուսական խանութներից կարելի է գտնել։

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2013), Ruby Rue (15.04.2013), Smokie (15.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ժամանակ սիրում էի մուրաբա, բայց հիմա, քանի որ շաքարի օգտագործումը հասցրել եմ մինիմումի, էդ համին չեմ կարողանում դիմանալ (նույնիսկ թեյով): Սիրում էի հոնի ու թզի մուրաբա: Բայց հիմա սպանեն, չեմ ուտի:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Սիրում էի հոնի ու* թզի* մուրաբա:


Աուուու, ո՜նց էի մոռացել  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2013), Աբելյան (23.12.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

Առաջ շատ էի ուտում: Հիմա` գրեթե չեմ ուտում: Բայց էլի սիրում եմ:

Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ սերկեւիլի ու ելակի մուրաբաները: Բայց սերկեւիլինը պետք ա ոչ թե էն անհամ, կիսաքաղցր սերկեւիլից սարքած լինի, այլ էն թթվաշ, տտիպ, պինդ սերկեւիլից, էն որ հում վիճակով համարյա չի լինում ուտել:  :Nyam: 
Հետո սիրում եմ մոշի, մոռի, բալի, վարդի, ծիրանի մուրաբաները:

Տանել չեմ կարողանում հատկապես դդումի, տանձի, պոպոքի, ձմերուկի մուրաբաները:  :Wacko:

----------

Smokie (15.04.2013), Ռեդ (15.04.2013)

----------


## Peace

> իմ ամենապաշտելի մուրաբան՝ *վարդի*


Վարդի մուրաբայի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, բայց զարմացա, որ տեսա, քչերն են փորձել: 

Մեկ էլ Սիրաիայում լոխումի տեսակ ունեն դրա մեջ վարդի մշակված թերթիկներ են խծկում աննկարագրելի համ ունի:

----------

Ruby Rue (15.04.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ես մուրաբա չեմ սիրում: Իմ համար էլ ա (ինչպես Ուլուանայի) չափից դուրս քաղցր: Բայց մուրաբաների մեջ կա մեկը, գոնե մեկը, որի համար կարելի ա ասել գժվում եմ :Smile:  Սերկեւիլինը: Սերկեւիլ ավելի շատ չեմ սիրում քան սիրում եմ, բայց այ մուրաբաան :Nyam: 

Հոնի մուրաբա մի այլ կարգի չեմ սիրում

----------


## Դավիթ

Թթի մուրաբան վատը չի: Վարդի մուրաբան պաղպաղակի մեջ շատ լավ ա:

----------


## Peace

> Թթի մուրաբան վատը չի: Վարդի մուրաբան պաղպաղակի մեջ շատ լավ ա:


Պաղպաղակի մեջ դնելու համար թթվաշոտ բալի մուրբայի հատիկները կորզահան եղած ու մի քիչ էլ հլութից: 

Գլուխը պատովն է տվել որևէ այլ բանը, թե կհասնի դրան:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2013), Valentina (15.04.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Ամենաշատը պապոկի մուրաբա եմ սիրում, էն որ հատիկը մեծ է ու բերանդ հազիվ ես խծկում, բայց մեկ է՝ խծկում ես…  Բայց մալինայինը չեմ սիրում,  իրան ասոցացնում եմ հիվանդ լինելու հետ. փոքր ժամանակ մաման մալինայի մուրաբա էր խմացնում, ես էլ զզվում էի… 
> 
> Հ.Գ. մենակ դու սենց թեմա կբացեիր այ ցնդած


Պոպոկինը կարդացի, միանգամից շնորհակալություն տվեցի, չհասցրեցի կարդամ մալինայի մասին: Մալինայիս բան չասեք  :Beee: 
Էս մուրաբաների մեջ ջեմերն էլ են մտնում, չէ՞  :Nyam: 
Հ.Գ. ոնց եմ սիրում Ռուբիի՝ մուրաբայի մասին պատմելը, ոնց որ ես խորովածից խոսամ  :Jpit:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.07.2013)

----------


## erexa

Սիրում եմ ընկույզի, սերկևիլի և դդումի մուրաբաները:  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (26.12.2013), Աբելյան (23.12.2013)

----------

